# Tomandandy question



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Been watching a moto gp dvd and the main soundtrack music comes from a group called tomandandy.trying to find the opening and the track as they are the same. Problem is I don't know the name of the track...any ideas?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Doesn't it list it among the credits on the DVD case?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

No have checked that:thumb:


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Shazam it. Or ask Siri.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't forget I'm 52.that sounds like a magic spell:lol: will try ...cheers:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Blimey get me...Tried shazam but no joy.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Can you stick up a pic of the DVD box front?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Useless at sending photos. It's on u tube under ....hitting the apex end song..:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Not much help sorry..


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

This the one?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

How about this?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Or this app might find it for you

http://www.bluestacks.com/blog/app-reviews/archive/trackid.html


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

That's the one, but it doesn't say what the track is.downloaded shazam but it doesn't recognize the track.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Tried the app no joy.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry couldn't help. :wall:

I once phoned the BBC Production in Glasgow to ask what one of the tracks was in a Top Gear episode. Girl said "I'll phone you back" and I thought "Yeah, right..." But no, 10 minutes later she phoned me with the info I wanted. :thumb: Not much help in your case though... , unless you want to pursue to production company.....:speechles

But in the words of Duncan Bannatyne..."Ah'm oot". Good luck.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks very much for trying very kind.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Found it.its from a film called 28 days later.but not by tomandandy.


----------

